# How do I volunteer for more hours on the mytime app?



## Sickdog (Mar 24, 2020)

What does all this mean?  Including the up and down arrows?

VOLUNTARY
FULL
HALF
EARLY
HALF
LATE
EXTEND
EARLY
EXTEND
LATE
ANY
VOLUNTARY

FULL
HALF
EARLY
HALF
LATE
ANY


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 24, 2020)

Wtf is this?


----------



## Sickdog (Mar 24, 2020)

Did you look at my screenshot?


----------



## ManMythMachine (Mar 24, 2020)

Amata903 said:


> What does all this mean?  Including the up and down arrows?
> 
> VOLUNTARY
> FULL
> ...


FULL = full shift
HALF EARLY = First half of shift
HALF LATE = Last half of shift
ANY = Any OT you can get (Maybe they're only approving full shifts but you would like only half if possible so you check ANY so you're covered either way)


----------



## ManMythMachine (Mar 24, 2020)

EXTEND EARLY & EXTEND LATE are only for 10 hour shift B Keys.  A keys already work 12 hours a shift so we can't work more than 12 but B keys can come in 2 hours early (EXTEND EARLY) or stay 2 hours later (EXTEND LATE) to get 12 hours.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Mar 24, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Wtf is this?


It's a DC thing.


----------



## Sickdog (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks, so would extend early and extend late be night shift?


----------



## Sickdog (Mar 24, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> EXTEND EARLY & EXTEND LATE are only for 10 hour shift B Keys.  A keys already work 12 hours a shift so we can't work more than 12 but B keys can come in 2 hours early (EXTEND EARLY) or stay 2 hours later (EXTEND LATE) to get 12 hours.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks!


----------



## Luck (Mar 24, 2020)

Also note that (at least for my DC) if you sign up for a full, and then a second day as ANY (assuming B key, for A keys it would be if you signed up for a third day) it puts you in as an 8 hour shift. 
So for us to get 60 we sign up for a full and an any. Otherwise if we do two fulls, they just randomly choose. 
Also interesting note. My DC is now approving cross shift OT. Which is to say if you are A1 and ordinarily go to B1 as OT, they are letting you do your OT on B2 if you want instead. Kinda cool. If this goes really long like it could, come summer time I might just have to try A2. Overnights suck but 20 degrees cooler is nice.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 24, 2020)

Amata903 said:


> Thanks, so would extend early and extend late be night shift?


Extend early is B1 (start at 4am)
Extend late is B2 (stay til 4am)
Up would be days you’re not scheduled, but want to work OT.
Down is days you are scheduled, but want VLE/VNS.

So if I was scheduled up on Sunday for 12hrs, but I’d rather work 6hrs Sunday and 6hrs monday (both the first half of shift). I’d select down half late for Sunday and up half early for Monday.


----------



## dcworker (Mar 24, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Wtf is this?


Mytime app like kronos less bugs


----------

